# ballistics calculator?



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wondering if there is such a thing where a person can enter the velocity and bullet weight in order to get an approximate trajectory for use in handloading.

Obviously, the only way to know for certain is to shoot the load but just curious to get an estimate.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have used both of these in the past. I prefer the JBM and I believe it is more accurate.

http://www.biggameinfo.com/index.aspx?p ... lcalc.ascx

http://www.eskimo.com/~jbm/ballistics/traj/traj.html


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I just found out about the JBM site last week and am quite impressed. I now ran it for all my guns and different bullet weights.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.handloads.com/calc/ is the one I have been using lately.

Larry


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have one that I keep in my Palm handheld that correlates exactly with the charts in the Hornady manual. I downloaded it for free from the Palm Freeware site. Nice program. Very complete.
Pete


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------

